# R58 pressure issue



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Its been a few days now that the pressure from the brew head and steam have risen to the edge of the green zone. And i have also noticed the returning to zero is taking much longer then before when i switch it off. I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue and how to resolve it?

I have had the machine for about 10 minths now and the person before had it for a good couple of years so it is had few years of use.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's strange that BOTH pressures have risen. The boiler pressure is due to pressure built up inside the boiler as the water gets hot above boiling point and has nowhere to go (ie: check PID temp for steam) The pressure on the "brew head" manometer on the other hand is actually a measurement of the pressure at the head of the rotary pump, so both are very independent from each other. Strange.


----------

